# After exposing screen?



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

My buddy who is going to be getting involved by helping me restart a screen printing gig had a question that I wasn't quite sure how to answer.

After you expose your image on the screen in the dark room, why do you have to pressure wash the screen in the dark room also? Why can't this be done in the light since the exposing process of the screen seems to be finished?

Thanks


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

it can. Immediately after burning spray both side of the screen with water. This will stop the exposing process of the emulsion. If you mess around the regular light in the room will expose your screen.

as long as its immediately after burning your fine


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

by saying preasure wash i hope you mean rinsing off. if you actually use the water with your pressure on you will probably ruin your screen. reagular rinsing with garden hose pressure is all you need. just making sure. sorry if thats what you meant.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> if you actually use the water with your pressure on you will probably ruin your screen


 In most cases you will yet we do use the pressure to clear those troublesome halftones that are always stubborn every now and then. You just cannot get real close to the screen.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok this is a tutorial that I just copied from silkscreensupplies.com 


> After twelve minutes thirty seconds, turn your light off and take your screen
> directly to a wash basin or outside to wash your design out. *You cannot expose *
> *the screen to bright light after it has been exposed until your design has *
> *washed out.* You want to be using a thin, directed line of water to wash your
> ...


This article seems to contradict itself by saying you can take your screen outside to wash it out but then it says don't expose the screen to bright light.. what am I not understanding here?

However, I now understand that I don't want to use a pressure washer for washing the design out. I must have gotten this confused with using the pressure washer for reclaiming the screens. Does that sound correct?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

It means walk fast , dont lalygag a small amount of light exposure will not hurt a burn yet larger amounts will totally expose the screen resulting in a bad burn


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ironhead said:


> what am I not understanding here?


Outside doesn't necessarily mean bright light for one thing 



ironhead said:


> I must have gotten this confused with using the pressure washer for reclaiming the screens. Does that sound correct?


Yup, that sounds correct.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I wash screens out in the direct sunlight{ I love sunlight} sometimes, and its fine. Just dont leave it and go have a smoke, it wont want to wash out if you leave it too long. 
Oh and dont washout in sunlight on the big important job, just basic graphics.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

ironhead said:


> After you expose your image on the screen in the dark room, why do you have to pressure wash the screen in the dark room also? Why can't this be done in the light since the exposing process of the screen seems to be finished?


*Dark Room*
Unexposed screens should be worked on under 'safe light' and stored in a cool dry place for the best results.

'Safe light' for screen printing is yellow fluorescents. I personally use GE F32T8/GO GOLD lamps. *Use plenty of them*, more light is better than a dark room for inspecting your coating.for the best results

Don't be nervous, even Cool White and other traditional fluorescent lamps have very little exposure ability at distances greater than 24".

To be safe, store your coated screens in the dark, in a cabinet or a room with all lights off.

*Test Your Lights*
Take a watch that shows seconds and a pocket full of change and go to an area you want to test.

Put a scarificial screen where it won't be disturbed for a few days and put a coin on the screen every 30 minutes in a line. When you get bored or run out of emulsion, cover the stencil and go back inside and develop the stencil with water. Put up a sign that tells helpers that this is a test or they will bring you your money at the end of the day, ruining the test.

There will be a point where the stencil under the coins won't wash out.

Outside is risky, but ....








Setup Week Academy Boyz Nassau 2003 - no sink yet, but they did have a dehumidifier......

Be careful, I don't recommend it.


----------

